# Grapevine Wood



## mountainrubs (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone used grapevine before? Does it overpower the meat with sweetness?


----------



## fredaevans (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, had a vineyard so produced 'tons' of this stuff. It's just smoke, no added flavor that I could tell.


----------



## mountainrubs (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 8, 2012)

If you can get grapevine wood, GET IT!

Smoke is very mild and sweet smelling

Not overpowering

Todd


----------



## tdwester (Sep 8, 2012)

Most vineyards will give them to you, works great with chicken.


----------



## sergei d (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the information you so freely give, am looking at smoking Guinea Fowl, will lookinto using some of the old Grape Vine and once it is done I will Post my results!

Best Regards

Gareth


----------



## bgolden49 (Nov 26, 2013)

I like to use grapevine for sword fish, tuna, and salmon.  Most of the vineyards will trim their vines and wind burning it. Well, if they want to burn give it to me I'll burn it.

My method is to collect it from the vineyard, separate the white and red vines in to plastic trash bags and store them in my shed to let them dry.

When the vines are dry I'll break them into small pieces and use them as cold smoke. Red vines for salmon, white for the tuna and sword fish.

I've never tried the vines with pork or meat. But the flavor to the fish is wonderful

Bill G


----------

